# For John



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Hope this helps a bit with the sliding dovetails in a Queen Ann leg ,,,  

see drawing below..


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nick sketch. How do you do that? CAD program?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I used a FREE programs called Paint.Net

Download it free from below ▼
http://www.majorgeeks.com/Paint.NET_d4548.html

=============




S Bolton said:


> Nick sketch. How do you do that? CAD program?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't even spell nice. Probably couldn't catch on. Is there a way to spell check this replies?

Is it easy to use?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> I can't even spell nice. Probably couldn't catch on. Is there a way to spell check this replies?
> 
> Is it easy to use?


Hi Steve, when you type your response if a word is underlined in red more than likely it is misspelled. Just right click it and a list of possible correct spellings will come up. But don't sweat it... no English teachers here! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How simple, how clever, you've done it again Bj.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"no English teachers here!"

Is it that obvious Corey?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks

I wish I could take credit for the jig but I got the jig design from watching the RWS when Bob R. was making a Qween Ann table and was using premade legs and he needed to put in the sliding dovetail slots to hold the 4 rails in place... 

1209 - Base Table (Queen Anne)

The Queen Anne legs are dovetailed into patterned rails. 
The low base-table is completed with a molded top to hold the chiffonier chest of drawers or as an accent table for use anywhere in the home or apartment. 
For router tips and procedures on this base table, watch episode #1209 of the Router Workshop program.

http://www.routerworkshop.com/series_1200.html#456


----------

1210–1211- Chiffonier chest: (Two Parts)

His tall chest of drawers is designed to be a companion to the Lingerie Chest, built in Series 600 of the Router Workshop. Plywood side panels, a molded top, and flush drawers combine to make an exotic furniture piece. 
We used the Queen Anne base table (episode #1209) as the base for the chiffonier. 
Dust panels between the drawers act as drawer slides. 
Watch Bob and Rick Rosendahl rout the pieces for this chiffonier in episodes 1210 and #1211 of the Router Workshop TV program.

1210. Chiffonier Part 1, Case and Panels

1211. Chiffonier Part 2, Drawers.


===========



harrysin said:


> How simple, how clever, you've done it again Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Yes,,,, it's real easy to use 

It's just like Paint in Windows but on steroids ! ! 

Spell Check and Boy do I need it  hahahahaha LOL

I use a free program called FreeSpell 4.2 it's a small program and all you do his hight light the text (you want to check and use the Hot Key 
I use CTRL + Z ) ) and the FreeSpell will check it and if it's not right if will list others that you can select from with the keys on the keyboard, HotKey= it can be any thing you want to use ..

It's a TSR program and is always running in the back ground but you can turn it off if you want to save on the ram for other programs..
It will work with ANY program running under Windows..

http://www.majorgeeks.com/FreeSpell_d4165.html



=============


S Bolton said:


> I can't even spell nice. Probably couldn't catch on. Is there a way to spell check this replies?
> 
> Is it easy to use?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you install the Google tool bar it includes a spell check and an autofill program.


----------

